# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  محل ذخیره فایلهای موجود در  history در کامپیوتر

## papil2010

سلام بر دوستان 
یه سوال خیلی مهم دارم 
گزینه های مربوط به  history اینترنت  explorer یا fire fox  در چه مکانی از کامپیوتر ذخیره میشن 


*باران باش ببار ....
                                مپرس پیاله های خالی از ان کیست

*

----------


## nazdike.sobh

C:\Users\[your account]\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
توی ویندوز سون

یه راه دیگه هم اینه که بری توی 
all program/accessories/system tools/disk cleanup
توی این برنامه (disk cleanup) روی temporary internet files کلیک کنی و view files رو بزنی. درست می ره همون جایی که هستن. یعنی همون آدرس بالا.

این راه ها برای اینه که بهشون دست رسی پیدا کنی. حالا اگه بخوای فقط پاکشون کنی که همون disk cleanup و گزینه temporary internet files بهترین راهه

----------


## shohreh_mhi

میشه لطفا بگید چطوری میتونم ببینم که با سیستمم چه کارایی انجام شده؟ یعنی چه فیلم و عکسایی دیدن

----------


## zrgAsadi

سلام، شاید Event Viewer بتونه کمکی بکنه.
1. برای اجرای آن و دیدن فایلهای ثبت رویدادهای آن به کنترل پنل رفته و سپس Administrative Tools را انتخاب کنید و بعد در Computer Management را اجرا کنید
در پنجره مدیریت کامپیوتر ، از بخش سمت چپ آن ، بخش Event Viewer را کلیک کنید و در  بخش های مختلف آن فایلهای ثبت رویدادها را بگردید
2. برای اجرای آن می توانید روی my computer کلیک راست زده و Manage را انتخاب کنید ....

----------

